# I need Büsser's 'Sommeil de l'Enfant Jésus' real quick -- vocal sheet music with lyri



## Heckelphone (Oct 10, 2017)

Greetings of the season -- does anybody know where a free score of the above might exist, preferably for Alto or Tenor?? Instrumental versions predominate by far in YT etc.

This looks like it, but the site doesn't seem to have very good reviews:

http://en.scorser.com/I/Sheet+music/200155367.html

Perhaps one of you can vouch for Scorser or lead me to a free PDF? Beautiful soprano rendition:






I speak French but can't make out much of that because of the white noise etc.

Thanks!


----------

